# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  NAVYA ARMA, driverless electric vehicle, NAVYA, Paris and Lyon, France

## Airicist

Developer - NAVYA

----------


## Airicist

Navya - 100% electric 100% driverless

Published on Nov 28, 2014




> Innovative transport solution, Navya is a driverless electric vehicle for up to 8 people. Navya is the perfect match for pedestrian streets, large private industrial sites, airports, theme parks , university campuses or even hospitals.
> 
> Navya is able to operate in any type of environment, without the need for dialogue with infrastructure, unlike other solutions in the market.

----------


## Airicist

NAVYA ARMA Official Launch (October 2015)

Published on Sep 30, 2015




> An autonomous, intelligent and electric shuttle at the service of mobility.
> 
> Launched in October 2015, the NAVYA ARMA is the very first driverless production vehicle. This innovating and intelligent driverless shuttle can transport up to 15 passengers and safely drive up to 45 km/h, mostly on private sites.
> 
> Entrusted to the best French specialists, its design is the fruit of ten years of research and expertise which allows it to achieve the highest level of autonomy possible: Level 5, making the NAVYA ARMA the first entirely autonomous series vehicle.
> 
> The NAVYA ARMA calls upon state of the art technologies, developed to ensure safety, comfort and performance.

----------


## Airicist

NAVYA ARMA on the open-road at ITS World Congress 2015 (Recorded by Drones)

Published on Oct 22, 2015




> From the 5 to 9 October 2015, the new NAVYA ARMA drove on the open-road during the ITS World Congress 2015 which took place in Bordeaux. 
> 
> In the course of these five days, the ARMA transported over 1500 passengers and drove in normal traffic conditions : traffic lights, crossroads and classical vehicles. 
> 
> This video of the ARMA operating on the open-road has been recorded by drones (Shooting by Reflet du Monde). This view angle is perfect for presenting this World Premiere.

----------


## Airicist

NAVYA ARMA : The main technical specifications

Published on Oct 30, 2015




> An autonomous, intelligent and electric shuttle at the service of mobility. In this video you will find the main technical specifications of the NAVYA ARMA.
> 
> Launched in October 2015, the NAVYA ARMA is the very first driverless production vehicle. This innovating and intelligent driverless shuttle can transport up to 15 passengers and safely drive up to 45 km/h, mostly on private sites.
> 
> Entrusted to the best French specialists, its design is the fruit of ten years of research and expertise which allows it to achieve the highest level of autonomy possible: Level 5, making the NAVYA ARMA the first entirely autonomous series vehicle.
> 
> The NAVYA ARMA calls upon state of the art technologies, developed to ensure safety, comfort and performance.

----------


## Airicist

NAVYA ARMA Fleet on the open-road in Bordeaux (FR) : Street views

Published on Nov 3, 2015




> From the 5 to 9 October 2015, the new NAVYA ARMA drove on the open-road during the ITS World Congress 2015 which took place in Bordeaux. 
> 
> In the course of these five days, the ARMA transported over 1500 passengers and drove in normal traffic conditions : traffic lights, crossroads and classical vehicles.

----------


## Airicist

NAVYA ARMA autonomous shuttle: smart mobility solution for private sites

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> The NAVYA ARMA offers multiple innovating transport solutions as to improve mobility and productivity and optimize the transportation of personnel, visitors or service agents on private sites : industrial sites, airports, amusement parks, hospitals or resort complex...

----------


## Airicist

PostBus presents its Navya Arma driverless shuttles in Sion 

Published on Feb 5, 2016




> On December 17, the inhabitants of Sion discovered the two fully autonomous and electric vehicles, covered in the colours of PostBus Switzerland Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

A look back at the 2015 year of NAVYA

Published on Feb 8, 2016




> A compilation showing the different milestones of the year 2015: 
> - Experiments on the EDF nuclear plant of Civaux
> - Official Launch of the ARMA shuttle 
> - World premiere demonstration on the open road at the Intelligent Transport Systems (ITS) World Congress in Bordeaux
> - Smart Mobility Award of the Greater Paris, Smart City Trophy
> - Delivery of the first client: CarPostal, and official presentation in Sion (CH)
> 
> We opened the driverless road in 2015, let's keep driving together on the way to success for 2016!

----------


## Airicist

NAVYA ARMA Presentation

Published on Feb 8, 2016




> An autonomous, intelligent and intelligent shuttle at the service of mobility » 
> 
> Launched in October 2015, the NAVYA ARMA is a 100 % electric and autonomous transport vehicle. This innovating and intelligent driverless shuttle can transport up to 15 passengers and safely drive up to 45 km/h, mostly on private sites.
> 
> Entrusted to the best French specialists, its design is the fruit of ten years of research and expertise which allows it to achieve the highest level of autonomy possible: Level 5, making the NAVYA ARMA the first entirely autonomous series vehicle.
> 
> The NAVYA ARMA calls upon state of the art technologies, developed to ensure safety, comfort and performance.

----------


## Airicist

Presentation of the fleet Navya ARMA equipping the EDF nuclear power Civaux

Published on Apr 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Presentation of the NAVYA ARMA fleet on the EDF nuclear plant of Civaux (Sub-titled)

Published on Apr 18, 2016




> Lyon, 17th March 2016 - The EDF nuclear plant of Civaux becomes the first industrial site in the world equipped with 100% autonomous v?hicules
> 
> By taking delivery of a fleet of NAVYA ARMA shuttles, the EDF power plant in Civaux is becoming the first industrial site in the world to kit itself out with 100% autonomous vehicles. These vehicles will greatly improve mobility on the site. Instead of the classic thermal bus that runs every 15 minutes, employees will be able to make use of a fleet of shuttles running every three minutes or so. They will spend less time waiting for the bus or even walking if the waiting time is too long. This time-saving solution represents real advantages in terms of productivity for the Civaux power plant, savings which today are estimated at close to three million euros per year. The NAVYA solution EDF estimates as well the NAVYA solution will allow a reduction of 40 tons of the CO2 emissions.
> 
> French Minister for the Economy, Emmanuel Macron, and Jean-Bernard Levy, CEO and chairman of EDF, were present at the official presentation of NAVYA’s autonomous shuttles at the EDF power plant in Civaux. From today onwards, six driverless NAVYA ARMA shuttles will be transporting employees around the site completely autonomously.

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 10, 2016




> Regarding the NAVYA GERMANY TOUR, NAVYA has already done two demonstrations in the cities of Chemnitz and Oberhausen.
> If you'd like to have more information about the NAVYA GERMANY TOUR 2016, please visit our website and find out all the demonstration dates between the 3rd and the 20th of May!

----------


## Airicist

Passenger Terminal Expo Cologne 2016: NAVYA ARMA Demonstration

Published on May 11, 2016




> During the PTE Cologne 2016, the NAVYA ARMA, the first 100% autonomous, driverless and electric vehicle was on demonstration.

----------


## Airicist

NAVYA GERMANY TOUR: Dangast demonstration

Published on May 13, 2016




> Regarding the NAVYA GERMANY TOUR, NAVYA has done a demonstration in the city of Dangast.
> If you'd like to have more information about the NAVYA GERMANY TOUR 2016, please visit our website and find out all the demonstration dates between the 3rd and the 20th of May!

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 19, 2016




> Discover all the demonstrations of the NAVYA GERMANY TOUR 2016:
> - Chemnitz - Klinikum Chemnitz : the 3rd of May
> - Oberhausen - CentrO : the 6th of May
> - Bad Zwischenahn - Park der G?rten : the 10th of May
> - Dangast - Strandpromenade : the 12th of May

----------


## Airicist

Discover a report about postbus' Navya ARMA in the city of Sion, China 

Published on Jun 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

NAVYA - Viva technology - ARMA Presentation

Published on Jul 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

NAVLY : The new autonomous public transport solution operating in LYON by NAVYA and KEOLIS

Published on Sep 2, 2016




> Navya and Keolis join forces to create NAVLY, the very first public transport service operated by an autonomous electric vehicle.
> 
> NAVYA, specialists in developing innovative mobility solutions and the KEOLIS Group, a world leader in public passenger transport are joining forces to offer a 100% electric, autonomous and driverless public transport service called NAVLY. 
> 
> This service of driverless autonomous shuttles intends to rise to the challenges laid down by urban mobility and meet its future requirements. NAVLY will be an addition to the traditional modes of transport already offered (bus, tram and underground) and will complement new ways of getting around such as the Velo’V (bicycle sharing system) and carsharing services, offering an efficient, innovative and intelligent alternative. 
> 
> Created with the support of la M?tropole de Lyon and le Sytral (responsible for all transport solutions in the Lyon Metropolitan area), Navly collectively responds to the pressing new urban challenges faced in our cities of the future. This public/private collaboration aims to promote the creation of brand new services for users and enable innovative businesses with an outlook on sustainable development, mobility, energy saving, the environment and quality of life to emerge. This operation is endorsed by the French Agency for Environment and Energy management (ADEME).

----------


## Airicist

NAVLY : The new autonomous public transport solution operating in LYON by NAVYA and KEOLIS

Published on Sep 20, 2016




> Navya and Keolis join forces to create NAVLY, the very first public transport service operated by an autonomous electric vehicle.
> 
> NAVYA, specialists in developing innovative mobility solutions and the KEOLIS Group, a world leader in public passenger transport are joining forces to offer a 100% electric, autonomous and driverless public transport service called NAVLY. 
> 
> This service of driverless autonomous shuttles intends to rise to the challenges laid down by urban mobility and meet its future requirements. NAVLY will be an addition to the traditional modes of transport already offered (bus, tram and underground) and will complement new ways of getting around such as the Velo’V (bicycle sharing system) and carsharing services, offering an efficient, innovative and intelligent alternative. 
> 
> Created with the support of la Metropole de Lyon and le Sytral (responsible for all transport solutions in the Lyon Metropolitan area), Navly collectively responds to the pressing new urban challenges faced in our cities of the future. This public/private collaboration aims to promote the creation of brand new services for users and enable innovative businesses with an outlook on sustainable development, mobility, energy saving, the environment and quality of life to emerge. This operation is endorsed by the French Agency for Environment and Energy management (ADEME).

----------


## Airicist

NAVYA WORLDWIDE : +30 NAVYA ARMA vehicles already operating all around the world (Jan 2017)

Published on Jan 17, 2017




> 30 vehicles deployed worldwide at the beginning of 2017 : 
> - France
> - Switzerland
> - Qatar
> - Australia
> - Singapore
> - New Zealand
> - Ta?wan
> 
> NAVYA ARMA 100% Autonomous - Driverlerss - Electric

----------


## Airicist

Demonstration Navya Arma CES Las Vegas

Published on Feb 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Astounding first at CeBIT 2017 : CarPostal demonstrated the self-driving NAVYA ARMA!

Published on Apr 11, 2017




> CarPostal, the leading public road transport operator in Switzerland, French company NAVYA, the leading name in the development of fully autonomous, driverless and 100% electric shuttles and BestMile, were at CeBIT in Hannover from 19th to 24th March 2017 to present the revolutionary ˝SmartShuttle˝ project. 
> 
> In 5 days, CarPostal has transported more than 11 000 passengers.

----------


## Airicist

NAVYA - Testimony ITS Strasbourg 2017

Published on Jun 23, 2017




> For the Intelligent Transport System European Congress 2017 taking place in Strasbourg, we made visitors test our autonomous vehicle NAVYA ARMA.

----------


## Airicist

Demonstration Navya Shuttle in Sete, France

Published on Sep 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

NAVYA - Autonomous Shuttle on Bouygues Construction Headquarters

Published on Sep 21, 2017




> Our Autonomous Shuttle on the Bouygues Construction Headquarters. A wonderful video by Drone of the buildings and our Shuttle in real time conditions.

----------


## Wagnerian

wow ! what a great thread  :Cool:

----------

